# Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?



## Tomm82 (26. März 2013)

Hi hi,

kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?


Behr Carp Liege exquisit:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/pro...it-1/detail.jsf



Behr Red Carp Luxusliege:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/pro...ge-1/detail.jsf


Oder hab ihr einen Tip für mich, über eine Liege in diesem Preissegment ?


Würd mich über rat freuen, danke schon im Vorraus !

Gruss Thomas


----------



## I C Wiener (26. März 2013)

*AW: Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?*

Alle Liegen die du kaufen kannst kommen aus 2-3 Werken aus China. Fox und Ehmanns ist bspw aus einem Haus.
Die Behr Liegen erinnern mich vom Aussehen her (Rahmen, Verbindungsteile) z.B. an die Ware von Dam. Der Preis ist auch ähnlich. 

Da ich mal eine ähnliche DAM (M.A.D) Liege hatte würde ich sagen dass die für 1-2, maximal 3 Jahre halbwegs brauchbar ist, die Gummizüge dann aber nachlassen und die Aufhängungen spröde werden und brechen.

Wenn du öfter mal am Wasser bist, würde ich etwas mehr in altbewährtes investieren und vor allem mal vorher probeliegen. Vor allem wenn du kein Hemd bist.

TLDR: Kenne die Liege nicht, erwarte dir aber in dem Preissegment nicht all zu viel. Dein Rücken wirds dir danken.


----------



## Tomm82 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?*

Naja hab so um die 73 KG also nicht grad ein schwergewicht


----------



## rainerle (26. März 2013)

*AW: Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?*

Servus,

wie oft pennst Du auf der Liege pro Jahr?

Mehr als 15 Nächte? Dann kauf Dir gleich was ordentliches (Indulgence, RestBite, Flatliner etc.). I.d.R. geht so eine Liege (soweit sie den qualitativ gut ist) minimum 5 Jahre mit. Legst Du jetzt auf die "Luxus-Behr" 130Euro drauf bekommst Du z.B. eine Nash Indulgence Mark 3 (das sind dann rund 25 Euro / Jahr mehr) und hast Spass damit. Oder andere Alternativen:
- Daiwa Infinity Sleepeazy Bedchair 2013: 199Euro
- Daiwa Infinity Bedchair XL 2013: 169 Euro (ich hatte die Infinity Deluxe und war qualitativ hoch zufrieden damit)
- Fox Royal XL: 189 Euro

Von Behr und DAM bin ich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Hab in der Anfangszeit einfach zuviel von deren Kram (Stühle und Liegen) geschrottet und dabei zugesehen, wie auch andere ihre Teile geschrottet haben.


----------



## Shimano95 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?*

Also ich hab die Behr Liege Exquisit seit 2006 und keinerlei probleme!


----------



## Klinke (27. März 2013)

*AW: Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?*

Ich habe mir die Behr Red Carp Liege letztes Jahr zugelegt. Da liege ich besser drauf als auf meinem Bett. Kein Vergleich zu dem 0815 Kram den ich vorher hatte. Die Verarbeitung ist top und kann da null schlechtes drüber sagen. Ich habe 120kg und habe auch schon mit meiner Freundin zusammen drauf gelegen ohne das es Probleme gab, immerhin hat die auch eine Tragkraftangabe von 240kg. Wenn die bei deinen paar Kilos in die Knie geht nach 3 Jahren fresse ich nen Besen quer. Langzeitwerte kann ich natürlich nicht geben...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. März 2013)

*AW: Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?*



Klinke schrieb:


> Ich habe 120kg und habe auch schon mit meiner Freundin zusammen drauf gelegen ohne das es Probleme gab, immerhin hat die auch eine Tragkraftangabe von 240kg



Deine Freundin oder die Liege?


----------



## Klinke (27. März 2013)

*AW: Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Behr Liegen sagen ?*

Hoho...:m die Liege. Meine Freundin kriegt ja bei mir schon Schwindelanfälle


----------

